# Height of Ambition



## oldbear (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's one I did earlier this summer. Just for fun. The hook is an actual fish hook I found a long time ago. The fly is made of turkey feathers and other feathers from my fly tying kit, along with colored pipe cleaners. The driftwood is carved from basswood. Hope you enjoy.


----------

